# Interesting Puzzle Voigtlander Bessa



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 7, 2019)

Well someone gave me this Voigtlander Bessa 1929-1949 version.  The problem is they had tried to disassemble the top but can't remember how to put it back together again.
Does anyone have a picture of the inside of  one of these? I have a heap of parts and no idea. I seem to have two of some pieces.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 7, 2019)

Heidi Rosser said:


> Well someone gave me this Voigtlander Bessa 1929-1949 version.  The problem is they had tried to disassemble the top but can't remember how to put it back together again.
> Does anyone have a picture of the inside of  one of these? I have a heap of parts and no idea. I seem to have two of some pieces.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 7, 2019)

Wish I could help but I've never taken mine apart. I did a search and can not find a service manual.


----------



## NGH (Oct 7, 2019)

Maybe ask Jurgen Kreckel, he rebuilt mine for me and might help you out.  You should be able to Google his name - not promising he will as he's usually pretty busy but maybe worth a try.


----------



## compur (Oct 7, 2019)

Jurgen may want to buy it from you. He refurbishes and sells folding cameras. He also does repairs but they are not cheap.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.  I have found a couple of images so will see how I go.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 11, 2019)

May I suggest for future disassemblings to take photos of every step with your cell phone or a point and shoot camera?  That way you will correctly recall the order and from where you took the parts.


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 11, 2019)

Actually i didn't take it apart, it was actually given to me like this with 3 different bags of bits.  I'm quite a methodical worker. 
With this one I just had to lay it all out on a tray and see what I had.
On closer inspection now I know a more bit  it looks like a couple of pieces are missing. Should be fun to find.


----------

